# Baker EMS



## tsalazar (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all I'm new to this forum and also a new paramedic.  I work in LA county but I went to paramedic school out in Kern County.  I loved the freedom we had out there.  Problem is the company I did my internship at is not hiring anytime soon and Im tired of la county.  I had a coworker tell me about Baker EMS.  Can anyone shed light on this company for me?  thanks in advance.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

tsalazar said:


> Hey all I'm new to this forum and also a new paramedic.  I work in LA county but I went to paramedic school out in Kern County.  I loved the freedom we had out there.  Problem is the company I did my internship at is not hiring anytime soon and Im tired of la county.  I had a coworker tell me about Baker EMS.  Can anyone shed light on this company for me?  thanks in advance.



OK...Baker and its larger brothers (Desert Ambulance-Barstow and Liberty Ambulance-Ridgecrest) are small, high-speed services. Desert and Baker are covered under ICEMA's protocols, have below-average pay, and (at least IIRC for Baker) fairly low call volume, while Desert's call volume is a bit higher. Both services are well-known for their "middle of nowhere" trauma care and are pretty well regarded as good places for experience and primary-911 duty. 
Pay wasn't too great when I was looking as an EMT in 2007, but that may have changed.

Liberty Ambulance-Ridgecrest is an ALS 911 service in the southeast corner of Kern County, servicing the Indian Wells Valley, mutual aid to Trona and up Hwy 395, and down to the Garlock Road/Randsburg/Red Mountain area. Pay for EMTs was low, Paramedics was low-average. They're a fairly high-speed service and enjoy a reasonable call volume.

Really, if I had to go back to California non-fire EMS, Hall and Liberty in Kern County, American in Fresno, and a few smaller privates are pretty much the only games in town, not counting Alameda County's Paramedics Plus branch.


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Rocketmedic.  Definetly gave me some good info.  Money isnt a big issue at the moment as I am in it more for experience.  I will be looking into all of these companies.  Thanks again!


----------



## BS1981 (Apr 22, 2012)

Baker runs out of Baker and Needles. Desert ambulance is out of Barstow, and run 911 with  Barstow fire, they run up the 15 to about mm 115 (afton canyon) and out the I 40 to basically Kelbaker rd. Baker picks up the 15 from mm 115 to state line, hwy 127 to dumont dunes up to the county line, and there needles office picks up from kelbaker on the I 40 to needles/state line. Obviously with desert you will run alot of 911 in Barstow and get the long haul runs out on the fwy. Baker is steady, especially with the long hauls, they even transport quite often to las vegas. You will see alot of trauma, learn how to do more with less, and have a lot of fun doing it. I worked for county fire for years out there and ran all of my calls with basically those two companys , and a lot of airships lol. I don't know about pay, but with how far out these companys are, especially baker ems, you can stack up your days for a 96 so you save on the gas going back and forth. Also, Baker runs into dumont dunes, a lot during the winter. They get slammed out there during the season.


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 22, 2012)

I have about 2.5 years of 911 experience.  My bls ambulance company assists fire on scene and transport with their medics if it is an ALS run.  I also have experience (my paramedic internship) as an als provider.  Does Baker or Desert hire new paramedics or do they want some experience as an ALS provider prior to applying?


----------



## BS1981 (Apr 22, 2012)

Honestly I don't know, that's something you would have to call and find out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2012)

I know Liberty and Desert do.

Interested in New Mexico? Silver City is hiring.


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the silver city update. Im a new mexican myself. Born and raised in abq! Ill look into it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Dude, don't mess with CA. Its raining equivalent jobs here. Albuquerque Ambulance, T or C, Roswell, Superior, Silver City, AMR...


----------



## tsalazar (Apr 25, 2012)

Do those companies require prior experience as a medic? Im new but recieved great experience during my internship. Are they primary als or is fire like out here in la county? What are transport times like out there. I kind of like the longer trans times.


----------

